# [Youtube] FLOPPTRON - Das Computer Hardware Orchester.



## ZeXes (19. März 2019)

Guten Tag.

Ich wusste nicht wohin damit, aber ich wollte es euch unbedingt mal zeigen. 

Hier hat ein Typ aus vielen Diskettenlaufwerken und Festplatten ein kleines Computer Hardware Orchester gebaut. 

YouTube

Auf seinem Channel lässt er mit seinem "FLOPPTRON" (so nennt er seine Apparatur) viele bekannte Lieder neu klingen.

Ich finde es einfach nur genial.. !


----------



## dekay55 (19. März 2019)

Das kann mein 3D Drucker und meine CNC Fräsmaschine auch   Und ich muss da nichtmal was umbauen 

Ist ganz easy, da dort Schrittmotoren verwendet werden und man die in Mikroschritten ansteuern kann, je nachdem wie viel Mikroschritte und welche Geschwindigkeit dabei benutzt wird generiert man einen Ton, die Mikroschritte geben die Tonlänge, und die Geschwindigkeit gibt die Tonhöhe. 

In jeden Flobby, und CD-Rom Laufwerk befindet sich mindestens 1 Schrittmotor der die Steuerung des Schreiblesekopfes übernimmt da hier extrem hohe Präzision gefordert ist.  Eigentlich egal was für nen Gerät es muss nur ein Schrittmotor verbaut sein.


Im grunde kann sich das JEDER selbst bauen für 10€ und nen altes Flobby, man nehme ein Arduino für 5€ ein Schrittmotor Treiber 5€ und nen Altes Flobby Laufwerk, 4 Drähte vom Floppy zum Schrittmotortreiber, 2 Drähte vom Arduino zum Treiber, und die Stromversorgung, nen PC Netzteil ist Optimal, den Treiber kann man an die 12V klemmen, den Arduino auf die 5V Schiene. 
Dann muss man das ding nur noch programmieren, denkbar einfach weil es auf Github schon unzählige fertige Programmcodes gibt samt einem Tool das MP3 z.b in Midi umwandelt und dann auf den Arduino überträgt der per USB am Pc angeklemmt ist. 

Ist ne sehr tolle Anfänger Übung


----------



## INU.ID (19. März 2019)

Eine [User-] News ist es denke ich nicht wert, daher verschiebe ich es mal nach OT/Gott und die Welt=>Musik (wo man es übrigens auch in einen der vorhandenen Sammelthreads hätte posten können, zb. "Now Playing").


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6xnSoLMJ_4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

